

Introducing UberLETTERS - ben1040
http://newsroom.uber.com/st-louis/2015/07/introducing-uberletters/

======
ben1040
Backstory: St Louis is the one of the largest US markets in the country that
doesn't have UberX.

By state law, 4 of the 9 members sitting on the taxi commission must be taxi
fleet owners, and at least one driver. The current sitting chairman of the
taxi commission is a notorious professional lobbyist.

The taxi commission has decided that while they typically accept emailed
comments on matters before the commission, they will only accept actual
written letters or faxes for public comment regarding UberX. So now Uber is
offering to hand-deliver letters.

------
invinceable
In the future they will be picking up petitions, not letters. Something with
some real legal weight. Mark my words.

------
midgetjones
I wonder if this is a way to beta test a package delivery service without
arousing suspicion?

